# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  VENDO CAJAS DE PLASTICO

## inca foods

vendo cajas de plastico para exportacion con o sin impresion para palta, uvas, limones etc, medidas de acuerdo al clienteTemas similares: Cajas para Granadilla jabas cosecheras de plastico Cajas de Plástico Corrugado Cajas para espárragos y otros Científicos peruanos obtienen plástico biodegradable tras extraer almidón de papa

----------


## Picante

Buenas noches amigo, estoy interesado en las cajas que promociona, necesito la jaba cosechera de fruta de 52 de largo y 36 ancho con ranuras, y consultarle si tiene de segundo uso ya que necesito una buena cantidad y dispongo de presupuesto limitado. estaria bueno q publique una foto de la caja que esta a la venta.
atte
Luis angulo_2012@yahoo.es

----------

